# Confused About Dik Invoice



## wdaveo (Feb 17, 2008)

I seem to be very easily confused when it comes to my Dik invoice.

I received an invoice dated 1/31/08.  It is showing a balance of (R45.00) - which I believe means I overpaid my fee...but I am confused about the year.

I must have paid for 2008 in March of 2007 because I am showing an RCI week starting 4/2008 - I assume that is my 2008 week.

When do I receive an invoice for 2009?  Are you paying your 2009 fees already?

Thanks!

Dawn


----------



## Reggie_Hammonds (Feb 19, 2008)

*2009 Fees*

You cant pay for 2009 yet.  I tried on Friday.  You have a 45 SA dollar credit that will be applied to 2009.


----------



## turtleclan (Feb 20, 2008)

*Dikhololo M fees*

I also own at Dik and wondered if you could tell me how to pay directly to the resort.  I have always paid through the reseller that I bought it from.  Is it safe to send cc info?  Does it save any money to pay direct?


----------



## Reggie_Hammonds (Feb 20, 2008)

*Paying by credit card*

The only way it's safe is by using a "virtual credit card number" that I think most credit card companies offer.  I use Citi Cards.  I can go online into my account and have them issue a virtual number that is only good for one transaction and it expires within 60 days.  I give that card number info to Dik via email along with my account number and RCI number.

I sent my info to Judy Osler, Financial Department.

judy@dikhololo.co.za


----------

